# python scripte aus java aufrufen



## Guest (28. Jun 2007)

moin,

ich würde gerne aus meinem javacode pythonscripte die strings verarbeiten mit einem oder zwei argumenten als strings aufrufen und den ausgabestring des pythonscripts wieder in java verwenden. kann mir jemand sagen wie der befehl in java lautet, um sowas zu machen? in meinem javabuch steht dazu quasi garnix 

gruß,
michel


----------



## Gast (28. Jun 2007)

mit Jython geht das


----------



## Gast (28. Jun 2007)

http://www.jython.org/Project/index.html


----------

